# Jetzt21:08  3sat NETZ NATUR: Frösche&Co. So ein Teich



## Tottoabs (14. Sep. 2015)

Fernsehen ist blööd


----------



## lotta (14. Sep. 2015)




----------



## Michael H (14. Sep. 2015)

Hallo
So ein Frosch hats schon schwer ....


----------



## Flusi (15. Sep. 2015)

hallo, was hab ich denn jetzt schon wieder verpaßt?
LG Flusi


----------



## mariohbs (15. Sep. 2015)

Ich vermute mal das -> Schaust du hier: 
http://www.srf.ch/play/tv/netz-natu...h?id=573e7ac2-9385-49b6-a6c9-6dad38ede10b#t=1


----------



## jolantha (15. Sep. 2015)

Danke Mario , ich hatte es auch nicht gesehen .


----------



## Flusi (15. Sep. 2015)

hallo,
@Mario: danke für Deine Bemühung

... hab mir das jetzt mal im Schnelldurchlauf angesehen; finde das aber ziemlich schön. Da sind viele Bilder dabei, die man so im normalen Leben ohne spezielle Kamera niemals sehen würde; auch der Amphibienschutz wurde besprochen, was mir sehr am Herzen liegt

 In diesem Fall fand ich das Fernsehn (ausnahmsweise) eigentlch gar nicht schlecht...
LG Flusi


----------



## StefanBO (19. Sep. 2015)

mariohbs schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal das -> Schaust du hier:
> http://www.srf.ch/play/tv/netz-natu...h?id=573e7ac2-9385-49b6-a6c9-6dad38ede10b#t=1


Ein sehr interessanter Beitrag aus der Schweiz für jeden Amphibienfreund. Absolut übertragbar - Landwirtschaft, Pestizide, Gruben, Gartenteiche ... Ich habe den Film noch nicht komplett gesehen, aber den sollte man sich archivieren und ein Inhaltsverzeichnis erstellen.


----------



## Tottoabs (20. Sep. 2015)

StefanBO schrieb:


> aber den sollte man sich archivieren und ein Inhaltsverzeichnis erstellen.


Ja, mach mal.


----------

